# What line is best for casting far?



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

Buying a new Penn spinning reel today, just wondering if anyone know of any fishing line around 12-15lb that is known for its casting distance. Thanks any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Also is it worth it to pay to have the reel spooled by the machine.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Ultracast invisibraid.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Spiderwire makes some braid that does well for me


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

If you've got the money the braids are great. I don't spend that kind of money so I use Trilene Big Game amd I'm happy.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

MGuns, OK for mono and castability I use Ande Back Country.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Fins Smooth Cast is great stuff. Think Hot Spots carries it but not sure, I use it on my baitcasters and its awesome.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

pure casting..... the sufix mono with the red label. I use 10# for casting light crank baits on baitcasters.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

> *lobsterman (21/05/2010)*MGuns, OK for mono and castability I use Ande Back Country.


Ande Back Country is a very good line.


----------



## Redspecks (Sep 2, 2008)

i use Ande mono & power pro braid, just depends what i am fishing for and set up.


----------



## TCGrimsley (Apr 10, 2009)

I use Berkley Fireline braid in the Tracer color, 15lb. Changes color every so often and it is by far the softest, smoothest casting braid I have ever owned. Stuff feels like silk in your hands, and it is just as strong as powerpro! I can cast a 17mr mirrolure 25-35 yds easy, and a popping cork setup, forget that crap, it goes so far you can't see your cork!!!!!!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Nothing beats braid for casting. Suffix is the best! If you like mono then berkley big game or suffix mono is the best. Ande is strong but has too much memory for extreme casting distance....


----------



## Pensacoladrifter (May 22, 2010)

I've always used power pro and it does great for me.


----------



## redfishland king (Jan 19, 2010)

finns makes some pretty good casting lines if like theyre windtamer is what i like to use


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

power pro.....


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Trilene XL 14lb. Favorite round for my bluefish rifle.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Braid is phemominal! But i think the line can only get you so far. The right rod and of course technique play the biggest rolls after line.


----------



## redfishland king (Jan 19, 2010)

finns is real good like the wind tamer and xl cast that is some real good line if you dont have a budget


----------

